# Voodoo Lagfix For Samsung Showcase?



## JDinAZ (Nov 9, 2011)

So is there a voodoo lagfix kernel that works on the Samsung Showcase running 2.3.5? I've been trying to find information on this in different forums and had no luck. I'm trying to make my phone a bit zippier but I like the stock rom compared to others I've seen. I see other people posting very high quadrant scores from their sch i500 phones and best I've got is in the mid 900's

Any info on how I might be able to tweak my phone to get more out of it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

imoseyon 1.5.2 kernal will work fine..ive already tried it on my showcase 2.3.5 ( its Eh09) and will work with Ei20

* [Kernel][Gb][Tw][Eh09][Voodoo] Leankernel: Minimalistic Kernel (V1.5.2, 10/26/11*


----------



## mcgleevn (Aug 29, 2011)

You need to take a look at the fascinate development forum... There are some kernels over there that will work like imo's leankernel mentioned by larry


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

Those kernels are worth a look. I am running imoseyon's 1.5.2 on tsm resurrection 1.2 with universal adrenaline shot v. 12 and getting quadrant score of 2163 on my mez.

All of those things are available for showcase users as long as you are on cs. If not tsm rom isn't available to you, but the kernel and adrenaline shot still are.


----------



## JDinAZ (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm on ASC Alaska roaming in the lower 48 atm. So I have been hesitant to try things as If I screw something up I'm pretty much sol as far as having a phone to use. I think i'll stay away from the roms and look into those kernels. You all have them running on the showcase with no problems? As a side question were one to screw up their phone how hard would it be to recover from as I'm not on one of the major carriers.

Thanks again for the replies. I'll look into these.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

JDinAZ said:


> I'm on ASC Alaska roaming in the lower 48 atm. So I have been hesitant to try things as If I screw something up I'm pretty much sol as far as having a phone to use. I think i'll stay away from the roms and look into those kernels. You all have them running on the showcase with no problems? As a side question were one to screw up their phone how hard would it be to recover from as I'm not on one of the major carriers.
> 
> Thanks again for the replies. I'll look into these.


No problems at all running the lean kernal from imoseyon ....should double your quadrant score..
I ran it on the 2.3.5 Cspire for a few days with no problem either

Im also running the TSM resurection rom

answer to your question... if you was to screw up your phone??? you are on the right site if you have any problems! The people on here are very helpful and dont mind helping you.

You know you will have to flash a CWM recovery to be able to flash the kernal . If you need any help just ask.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## JDinAZ (Nov 9, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> No problems at all running the lean kernal from imoseyon ....should double your quadrant score..
> I ran it on the 2.3.5 Cspire for a few days with no problem either
> 
> Im also running the TSM resurection rom
> ...


I was just about to ask how to go about flashing this kernel now that I have it downloaded. I am somewhat familiar with CWM but only on the droid x. Ive only had this phone a week and finding things work much different. If you have a link to a guide on flashing for the Showcase that would be great.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

delete

Im trying To find the files you need..... for some. reason i cant get them to post on here .ill keep trying


----------



## JDinAZ (Nov 9, 2011)

No worries I'll do some reading and googling and hope I get it right







Thanks for all your help


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

You odin the CWM recovery to your phone put in PDA make sure repartion is- NOT- checked
Then put .zip file (kernal) on SD card on your phone.
hold volume button,power button, home button all at the same time...puts you in recovery mode ,,choose .zip file ..install it.
be sure to wipe data,clear cache and dalvik first before you flash .zip file

also go to market and install voo doo control app free.

sorry i couldnt get the links to post.


----------



## JDinAZ (Nov 9, 2011)

Worked like a charm! I went from low 900's in Quadrant to 1945. Havent played around with the control app yet but I'm sure it will be just as awesome. One thing I'd like to point out in case anyone else looking to do this comes across this thread. You do need the voodoo CWM recovery (red) to enable or disable the lag fix from recovery.

Thanks again larryp1962 for all the time and help. My phone feels snappy and responsive now.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Get the set cpu app ..if you havent already.


----------

